#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  PD5500:2006 Pressure Vessel Design Code (British) Required

## Nasir

Dear All,



I need *"PD5500:2006 Pressure Vessel Design Code"* (a british code) for evaluation of a pressure vessel build according to it.

Please provide me its download link (presferably *not rapidshare.de*, as I usually face problems in downloading from it), if some one have it.

Even an older version of the same (PD5500) shall be of much help to me.

Thanks and best regards,

Muhammad Nasir AbbasSee More: PD5500:2006 Pressure Vessel Design Code (British) Required

----------


## Nasir

Thank You

----------


## sathish_che

i to need PD5500:2006 Pressure Vessel Design Code

----------


## Nasir

Dear All,

I am trying to get a hard copy of this standard and then will inshaAllah scan it / share it with you. It will tae some time.

If any one has this one (in soft copy) please let me know.

Best regards,

Muhammad Nasir Abbas

----------


## sathish_che

ok , once you scaned it please let me know

----------


## ahsan

Thank You

----------


## Ifie

Thank You

----------


## baibur

can i get it

----------


## jeetxxp

*Hey Some one is asking for Help.....*
*What's wrong with these "Thank You" People*

----------


## alexcv

thnks

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## rsmyegpet

Hi members,
This PD5500 is good for pressure vessel design (mechanical).
May I request for the download link of this standard PD5500.
My email address: <  rsmymas@google.com >

rsmyegpet

----------


## baibur

old digital copy


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PD5500:2006 Pressure Vessel Design Code (British) Required

----------


## diya

do u have a data sheet for designing pressure vessel (PD5500)..
if do u have so..
can u email me..

starl8_7@yahoo.com.my

----------


## AnandV

Hope this helps

BS ISO PD5500-2006, Unfired Fusion Welded Pressure vessel
Link
----

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## diya

thank you..

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AnandV  
BS ISO PD5500-2006, Unfired Fusion Welded Pressure vessel 

Thank u soooooooooooo much

----------


## mhuelva

thanks a lot

regards

----------


## mbc.engg

Please give me link too @ mukesh_enjoy@yahoo.com

----------


## mbc.engg

Friends, Please provide me too.

----------


## Nasir

Very Thanks!
Happy to see it there at Last.

----------


## duazo2009

Hello all,

Here's a copy of the so called PD5500-2009,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## azhar raza

i also require this code, if someone has plz let me know

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

2009 version is availible but thanks alot

----------


## ampis1

Hi 
this are Download links:
Introduction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 Secion 1:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]       484 KB
Sec. 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]        1.4 MB
Sec 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                     7.73 MB    


Sec4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    1.52 Mb
Sec 5
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2.5 MBSee More: PD5500:2006 Pressure Vessel Design Code (British) Required

----------


## hitendra.thakare

Does any body have the book :Heat Exchangers: Selection, Rating, and Thermal Design, Second Edition: Please upload the same.

----------


## baibur

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hitendra.thakare

Thanks Dear

----------


## dragonpvgas

many thanks

----------


## dantn

It's still here long time ago friends

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Dan TN

----------


## kavita_00

> Hello all,
> 
> Here's a copy of the so called PD5500-2009,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear duazo can you please provide the password also. Thanks

----------


## simpanbuku

Dear duazo,

Please provide us the password to access the download link

----------


## mohammed21

Can you please specify the password for the link?

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

e-mail me at aqeels2k@hotmail.com

i have PD5500 2009 revision

regards

Muhammad Aqeel

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

e-mail me at aqeels2k@hotmail.com

i will provide PD5500 2009 revision

Regards

Aqeel

----------


## cpchonburi

Any one have BS EN 287-1 and BS EN 288-4. Thanks

----------


## mohammed21

> Any one have BS EN 287-1 and BS EN 288-4. Thanks



Give me you remail address I'll send them to you

See More: PD5500:2006 Pressure Vessel Design Code (British) Required

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks mohammed21, c.pchonburi@gmail.com

----------


## maskedsperm

Downloading.... thank you very much for helping in getting the 2006 copy (couldn't download these 2009's... files removed from Rapidshare servers)

----------


## Yuri47

Thanks, but password , if possible, plz

----------


## Nabilia

BS PD 5500_2009

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yuri47

!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pieter

Hello, can someone please post the PD5500 again. The link doesn't work anymore. In desperate need for the code.

Beste regard,
Pieter Goelema

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Dear Friends,

Has anyone have PD 5500:2009+A3:2011 or 2012 edition. Please upload...

Regards,
Joe

----------


## pittada

i want pd5500:2009 code to construct pressure vessel  please give me either link or softcopy to my mail id :Stick Out Tongue: ittada.mech@gmail.com

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

please upload....PD 5500

----------


## Gopal2408

please send me a copy of PD5500 my email id gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

try this link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

